# Heading for NE Georgia. Need Prayers



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 21, 2015)

My mom who lives in Clarkesville just passed away. All prayers will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 21, 2015)

Very sorry to hear that. I pray the Lord will comfort you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 21, 2015)

prayers for the family


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry to hear that, prayers sent for family and friends.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear...... Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Aug 22, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 23, 2015)

My condolences. My Prayers are added for you and your family, my friend.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 23, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## fredw (Aug 24, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 28, 2015)

Prayers to your family.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 28, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.  Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks guys. I just got back home.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 29, 2015)

Prayers sent from here also...........


----------



## Poppy D (Aug 31, 2015)

Praying


----------



## speedcop (Sep 13, 2015)

sorry to hear of your loss. our prayers for you


----------

